# New Year's Bowl and Meal, 12th January 2019



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately our Christmas Bowl and Meal had to be cancelled so, the new date is 12th January 2019 for our annual Ten-Pin Bowling meet followed by a delicious dinner at Sutton Hall.

Meet at Macc Bowlin Alley at 17:00h for a roll off shortly after:

Superbowl UK Macclesfield
Lyme Green Business Park
London Road, Macclesfield
Cheshire SK11 OTB

https://www.superbowluk.co.uk/macclesfield/

After we worked up an appetite we'll descend on to Sutton Hall for a yummy meal at 20:00h:

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/suttonhall/

I'll be booking bowling lanes and the table at Sutton Hall soon so, please, post your interest below


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It must be that time of year again when I practice my Nutonian first law pendulum method followed by a celebratory meal at Lord Lucan's place. Excellent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> It must be that time of year again when I practice my Nutonian first law pendulum method followed by a celebratory meal at Lord Lucan's place. Excellent


Heheh. I might have to copy you this year as my d4|3n knee is still giving me problems :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Could you please add us both for the bowling and meal.

We're looking forward to it.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds brilliant Peter!
I'm looming forward to catching up with you and Simon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sign me up again


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Sign me up I will deffo be there's please dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're both signed up John and Carl. See you a week on Saturday at Macc Bowling for a 5:00pm roll-off


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Cheers see you all there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And some info for the "Derbyshire Cat and Fiddle Drivers"

Please set you trip as you go past The Cat and Fiddle as there are massive potholes on the road down into Macc!

0.5m left hand side
1.4m two mega holes in the centre (on the broken white line)
2.1m one hole in the centre
5.1m / 5.2m a series of massive holes either side in the bends

Safe driving on what was once a most enjoyable road


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Thank you for the warning.


You're welcome Peter.

See you and Simon a week today


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now and we'll be bowling ..... and munching of course. 
Just a quick reminder, for Macc Bowling Alley turn into Winterton Way off the A523 (that's where BK is), follow this road then turn left into Brunel Road and immediately left again. Follow that road and you'll see Macc Bowl at the end once you gone past the various car parks.

See you tomorrow


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Absolutely gutted the dreaded mid fire has happened today looks like I need 2 new coil packs so un able to attend this eves meet was really looking forward to it never mind I hope I will attend the next meet


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's a big shame Carl 

I hope you car will be in full running order in no time at all and I hope
to meet you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for joining in on the New Year's bowling and Sutton Hall meal. It was great to catch up with "old faces" and the idea of a Greek meal in the not too distant future is just brilliant. Thanks Richard 

See all of you soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for organising Dani. I have a stiff hand this morning from all that heavy swinging. Good to see everyone again. Fabulous meal too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I have a stiff hand this morning from all that heavy swinging.


 :lol: You need a different bowling style :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I have a stiff hand this morning from all that heavy swinging.
> ...


It's a winning style :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Errrr ...... have checked Jonathan's score last night :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's a winning style :wink:
> ...


I won the first game


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oooh. Congratulations [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't overreact - I didn't do so well after that :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There's always next time


----------

